# X-Code for iPhone Problem



## dadidoe (Mar 12, 2009)

Out of some reason I receive this:



> CodeSign error: Code Signing Identity 'iPhone Developer' does not match any code-signing certificate in your keychain.  Once added to the keychain, touch a file or clean the project to continue.



I tried that, nothing works. Still that lame error. It wasn't there yesterday...If I choose "Don't Code Sign", it says that I have to

Can anyone help?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 12, 2009)

> I tried that...


Tried what?  Did you add the certificate to your keychain, then either touch a file in the project in XCode or perform a "Clean" operation?



> ...nothing works.


If nothing works, then why are we still searching for a solution?  You've already tried _everything_, and if you've already tried _everything_, then there is nothing else left to do, right?

What changed with the project from yesterday to today?  What did you modify, if anything at all?


----------



## dadidoe (Mar 12, 2009)

i cleaned it and touched files, no change. All I changed was the XIB File...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 12, 2009)

dadidoe said:


> i cleaned it and touched files, no change. All I changed was the XIB File...



So you didn't add the certificate to the keychain?


----------



## dadidoe (Mar 12, 2009)

I have specified my .Mac Sharing Certificate & Created a new one. Specifying any of them  fails to fix the error.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Mar 12, 2009)

Here is a potential fix:

http://www.kickasslabs.com/2008/12/...r-in-xcode-when-building-new-iphone-projects/

It appears you must be a member of the $99 iPhone Developer Program in order to compile and build applications with the iPhone as a target (and, once you've paid up and you're a member, you're probably supplied with the correct code signing certificate to put in your Keychain).  Otherwise, you must compile for the iPhone Simulator.


----------

